# Anyone having starting issues with new 2018 Tohatsu EFI?



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Finally got rid of my old 2 stroke merc 9.9 that was giving me issues and saved up and bought a brand new 2018 tohatsu 20hp efi. I'm about 4 hours into the break in process and have noticed that it is not nearly as easy to start as I hoped. I though efi's big selling point was ease of starting but it normally takes 3-5 pulls at first start. Will this get better with time after break in? Last time I took it out it started okay but after a few hours fishing I thought I was dead in the water after 7-8 pulls with no response. After priming the bulb until hard it finally fired back up after a couple more pulls. Anyone else with experiences with these brand new motors? I love everything about this motor but the starting issue has me a bit concerned. Maybe my start procedure for my 2 stroke isn't cutting it for the 4 stroke??


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

It could be a heat soak problem. I’m not a hatsu tech but if it has a vst tank that houses the electric fuel pump for the efi it could be boiling the fuel out. Priming the bulb would fill the vst back up and allow the pump to build pressure on first pull. I’d take it back to the dealer and have them check it out if it’s a new motor.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got the same motor. I have noticed it is a lot harder to pull as well. I usually get it started on the second pull. I've never had to pull as many times as you. If it doesn't start on the first pull I prime the bulb again. Almost every time it starts on that second pull. 

The biggest issue is how tough to pull it is. You have to pull it out about half way and then give it a quick tug. If you try to pull it from zero it won't start. Think of it as pulling out some of the slack. Let me know if you find anything else out but I think it is somewhat normal. I've got about 8 hours on mine


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting, maybe I'm just not priming the bulb up enough before each start. On my old 2 stroke I just primed it once and it was good for the day.
I did notice if I let the motor run for few mins at idle before shutting it off like the manual instructs it has less issues starting. Tough to do if I'm cruising and see a fish I want to cast immediately and quietly but I will try it next time I'm out.
As far as the pull rope issue I feel your pain, what I gather from the manual is you are supposed to do a half pull to activate a decompression valve and then the full pull to start it. Trying to start on the decompression stroke results in a sore shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

You mentioned letting it idle for a bit before shutting down, goes back to my heat soak suggestion. Letting the motor idle a bit allows it to cool down some before shutting down. Keep in mind that an engine is like a piece of meat, it keeps cooking for a couple minutes and temps rise when you turn off the fire.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I don't have to reprime on in subsequent starts. That is typically only on the first start. Honestly, I don't let it idle a couple minutes before shutting down either.

I'm not sure what I'm doing differently than you. Overall I love the motor but it definitely isn't as easy to start as I thought either. I'm taking mine in for the 10 hour service in about 2 weeks so I'll see what they have to say.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

No experience on that motor, but kick starting big 4 stroke dirt bikes it helped to bump them over slowly until you start feeling more resistance as they approach TDC. Ease past that point then release the rope and give it a full hard pull. 

They also might start easier by bumping the idle up slightly, assuming there’s a manual adjustment. I don’t know if the EPA regs have them running so restricted that they are tough to start, but there should be a way for someone with a computer to reprogram them if that’s the case.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Not sure about idle but the start you describe is exactly what the manual says to do.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I have a Yami 20 hp electric start that for about a year I had to continuously prime the bulb while starting to keep the pressure high enough and give it plenty of throttle. After the 1st year I just need to squeeze the bulb a couple of times and I'm good to go. Maybe it just needs to break in really well. Good luck.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

You could have an air leak in the fuel system somewhere, especially if you have to keep priming the bulb several times.


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

So I figured I should follow up for people interested in this motor. I adjusted my starting technique and now get it to fire with 1 or 2 pulls every time. I pull it halfway which I guess activates the compression release and then let it recoil all the way back in and then I give it a really hard pull and she fires up. Before I was giving a half pull to activate the release and then trying to start it on the same pull which wasn't working. I am also try to let it warm up and down per the manual so maybe that's helping too.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

sbridewell1 said:


> So I figured I should follow up for people interested in this motor. I adjusted my starting technique and now get it to fire with 1 or 2 pulls every time. I pull it halfway which I guess activates the compression release and then let it recoil all the way back in and then I give it a really hard pull and she fires up. Before I was giving a half pull to activate the release and then trying to start it on the same pull which wasn't working. I am also try to let it warm up and down per the manual so maybe that's helping too.


X2. Mine starts great with this technique. It's also how the manual says to do it.


----------



## Al.P (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you for this post! I was experiencing the SAME as the OP and had to pull 7-8 times when warm, while cold starts are a breeze. I'm taking my boat out tonight or tomorrow... can't wait to try this warm start technique. I was starting to regret my purchase... fingers crossed. GREAT motor otherwise. I'm about 15hrs in.


----------

